# Turning demos, finishing demos, seminars, etc....



## Ralph Muhs (Feb 22, 2018)

I know that frequently there are posts on this forum about upcoming events. I would welcome more such posts, especially with advanced notices. Because of age and 74 years of very physical work and play, I am forced to stop building houses, and other big projects and am hoping to transition into smaller woodworking projects. Already I have jumped into pen making with @ripjack13 helping me, and I plan build a boat here in Connecticut when my mentor recovers from a serious illness. I have made some furniture and other woodworking projects, but I have never been good at it. I have much to learn.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2


----------



## Bigdrowdy1 (Feb 22, 2018)

I like that idea as well and maybe it could also include turning clubs in local areas. I have much to learn and probably more to unlearn being self taught.


Rodney

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2018)

I moved this thread Ralph. I too am Interested in more seminars, etc. Here is a thread about clubs, maybe we can get going more: https://woodbarter.com/forums/woodworking-clubs-associations.120/


----------



## CWS (Feb 22, 2018)

Ralph Muhs said:


> I know that frequently there are posts on this forum about upcoming events. I would welcome more such posts, especially with advanced notices. Because of age and 74 years of very physical work and play, I am forced to stop building houses, and other big projects and am hoping to transition into smaller woodworking projects. Already I have jumped into pen making with @ripjack13 helping me, and I plan build a boat here in Connecticut when my mentor recovers from a serious illness. I have made some furniture and other woodworking projects, but I have never been good at it. I have much to learn.


@Ralph Muhs If there are any AAW clubs close to you in Conn. or WV that is a place to learn. Most woodworkers I have met are willing to show you every thing they know. Just a few (don't want mention any names) you need to sort the lesson from the BS.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 22, 2018)

There is the Woodturning Symposium in Portland this year in June (14-17) in case you happen to be on this side of the states.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 22, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> There is the Woodturning Symposium in Portland this year in June (14-17) in case you happen to be on this side of the states.


Got my registration in .. motel room reserved .. waiting on my boss for airline tickets ...

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Tony (Feb 22, 2018)

woodman6415 said:


> Got my registration in .. motel room reserved .. waiting on my boss for airline tickets ...



Need to buy a big enough suitcase to take me along. Tony


----------



## Woodworking Vet (Feb 22, 2018)

I'll be there too, AirBNB is reserved (one mile from the convention center), buying ticket next week.
I'll have my truck and will drive everything you buy back as far as Spokane.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 22, 2018)

Tony said:


> Need to buy a big enough suitcase to take me along. Tony


I could pack your little self in a back pack

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## woodman6415 (Feb 22, 2018)

Woodworking Vet said:


> I'll be there too, AirBNB is reserved (one mile from the convention center), buying ticket next week.
> I'll have my truck and will drive everything you buy back as far as Spokane.


That would still be a long way from San Antonio... but thanks for the thought

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Feb 22, 2018)

Tony said:


> Need to buy a big enough suitcase to take me along. Tony



So a small handbag?

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 22, 2018)

Schroedc said:


> So a small handbag?


Use a carry on so he has room to stretch out on the journey.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## barry richardson (Feb 23, 2018)

If you live near a Woodcraft or Rockler, they have classes going about all the time on all things woodworking, according to the newsletters I get from them. Never been to one though.....


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 23, 2018)

Ralph, the Virginia Wood Turning Symposium is November 3, 4 in Fishersville, VA. Should not be too far for you if you are in WVA then. @Eric Rorabaugh should be easy for you to get to.

www.virginiawoodturners.com/


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2018)

Thanks @Tom Smart. I'll have to get up there for that.


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 23, 2018)

Eric Rorabaugh said:


> Thanks @Tom Smart. I'll have to get up there for that.


Sounds like a date.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Feb 23, 2018)

Eric, these are every 2 years. I was at the last one. Enjoyed it very much. Bring money for wood and other stuff.


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Feb 23, 2018)

Definitely if I get to make it. Hopefully I can get that weekend off. We don't usually get weekends off during hunting season but....we'll see.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

